# Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Neuer Trailer versprüht Magie



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Neuer Trailer versprüht Magie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Phantastische Tierwesen 3: Neuer Trailer versprüht Magie*


----------



## Acgira (1. März 2022)

Der Trailer gefällt mir zumindest besser, als jene Trailer die ich letztens zu diversen neueren MCU-Filmen gesehen habe...


----------



## elieli2000 (1. März 2022)

Juhu freu mich extrem auf den Film! Bin wirklich beeindruckt wie gut die Produzenten schon seit dem ersten Film den Spagat zwischen bekannter HP-Welt/Charakteren usw. und aber auch dem Neuigkeits-Effekt geschafft haben. Es fühlt sich nicht an als würde man eine Imitation von HP anschauen, aber doch ist die Welt, die Farben, die Musik vertraut.


----------



## Cobar (4. März 2022)

Acgira schrieb:


> Der Trailer gefällt mir zumindest besser, als jene Trailer die ich letztens zu diversen neueren MCU-Filmen gesehen habe...


Ich habe den Trailer gestern zufällig gesehen und musste dabei direkt an irgendeinen x-beliebigen Superheldenfilm denken. Im Trailer wirkte Dumbledore oft auf mich wie irgendein SUperhald, der eben einen Superschurken bekämpft und hatte für mich irgendwie nur noch wenig mit den Zauberern aus den älteren Harry Potter Filmen zu tun mit den schnellen Zaubern und Kämpfen.


----------

